# Cuyahoga County OH - Ivo 7/14



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CROSSPOSTED. 

Cuyahoga County OH - Ivo Needs Rescue or Forever home outside of the County by July 14 - contact [email protected]
IVO was by boyfriend's dog when he was married. His ex demanded custody of IVO; and was granted this. However, she was never really doggie mamma material. After fighting for him, she was in the process of getting rid of him. She had taken him to someone's house who was possibly interested in him. She did not have him leashed and a small dog came running up to him and yipping and biting at him. He was out of his element; new people; etc and then the foreign dog sent him over the edge and he killed the other dog with one bite. This is very unfortunate for everyone. The owners of the killed dog filed a report (as I would do also) and my boyfriend's ex had to go to court. They wanted IVO killed. However, the trainer of IVO (a trainer of police dogs) went to court in IVO's defense and said testified that he wasn't a vicious dog. The animal welfare people also suggested not killing him if he could find a shelter out of Cuyahoga County. 

The trainer knew of the Shepherd rescue in Cincinnati and the Court agreed that if he either went to the shelter or if he were adopted outside of Cuyahoga County (and a letter sent to the Court as to where he went) then he would not be killed.

The shelter in Cincinnati has conditionally said that they would take him, but seem to be balking somewhat. Unfortunately, time is running out for IVO.

I do parrot rescue, and therefore have no other animals in my home - it is not safe for the animals that I have committed to - to have other animals.

However, I did spend the night with IVO last night and he is a beautiful dog. He is gentle and very loyal and very afraid right now.

My boyfriend has him now.....but he can't keep him since we live together....and his "home" is in Cuyahoga County.

I hope this answers your questions and concerns. If you need any other information....PLEASE don't hesitate to ask. If anyone would like to meet IVO.....they can. However, again, his time is getting short.

Would you mind sending me link to IVO's facebook page?

Thanks again,

Carolyn 


I am IVO, an 8 year old (will be in November) male German Shepherd. I weigh approx. 90 lbs. I am loyal, beautiful, and good with kids. I also would make a great companion for someone living alone who is retired. I LOVE to play Frisbee and hang out with humans. I also LOVE to ride around with my companions. I cannot live in Cuyahoga County. However, I can travel any distance for a good home. If you think you might be the person for me, please email [email protected] with your name and number.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

aww what a sad situation. I wish I could take him.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful boy put in a no-win situation by the stupid ex - very sad. Bump for Ivo.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Another dog looses him home due to a selfish idiot. Its so sad hope he finds a great home with less drama.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, very sad, but BUMP, BUMP, BUMP, he is running out of time & needs help. Please :help: :help: :help: this poor boy.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*BUMP* :help: :help: :help:


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone know of any updates on what happened to him?!?


----------



## snowqueen (Jul 10, 2010)

Yea! I was just on the Brightstar GS rescue page and he is listed as an incoming male! He made it out!

This is a link to the page, he is at the bottom, listed as an incoming male as of 7/13

BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue, Rochester, NY

Way to go Brightstar!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

snowqueen said:


> Yea! I was just on the Brightstar GS rescue page and he is listed as an incoming male! He made it out!
> 
> This is a link to the page, he is at the bottom, listed as an incoming male as of 7/13
> 
> ...


 
Thank God............ Thank You Brightstar ! :wub:


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

THANK GOODNESS!!! Thank you for the wonderful update- Poor guy!


----------

